# Lost Snowy owl York



## Lostcasper (Sep 15, 2012)

*******REWARD IF FOUND********







LOST: Casper the Snowy Owl

Lost in Naburn Village, York, around 5:45pm. 
Flying next to the Marina in naburn, wind took him away and was heading East towards Crockey Hill

If anyone sees him or knows someone who has please ring:
07896410176 (Jess )
07907728002(Me, Andy)
01904 626545 (House number, either Wayne or Alison)

Please ask around!

*******REWARD IF FOUND********


----------



## Christine Halliwell (Jun 13, 2012)

Best of Luck Andy. Hope you find him soon! Can't see him flying over Batley but as the crow flies it isn't that far. Will keep our eyes open anyway! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lostcasper (Sep 15, 2012)

He has now been found!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lostcasper said:


> He has now been found!


So glad he has been located and you have him back.


----------



## Christine Halliwell (Jun 13, 2012)

Lostcasper said:


> He has now been found!


Fantastic news!


----------

